# NC Cycling Rendezvous 2020 SURVEY QUESTION???



## CyclingDavie (Jul 20, 2020)

Quick Survey:
If we were to hold our 2020 NC Cycling Rendezvous event this October 3rd 2020 that was postponed from May 1-3rd, would there be any interest in attending or being a vendor?
We are trying to decide if we should just cancel for this year or go forward October 3rd? Your Opinion Matters.... Dates have changed from below Ad.


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Aug 8, 2020)

*Lets BUMP this Back UP to the TOP !! .... Please people ..... VOTE !! ONLY 3 votes as of today!

There is a SHORTAGE of Swap meets and Shows this season ... Especially in the SOUTH !!  Please Vote !!  CCR Dave*


----------



## stoney (Aug 8, 2020)

Is this a swap meet/show for antique/vintage bicycles? The word "cycling" and the image in the logo leads me to believe newer road bikes. The sport of modern cycling. Cycling is a very big sport down here in N.C. If it is a show/swap for vintage/antique then I would say yes I am in. Just road bikes of the newer types, I'm out.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 9, 2020)

stoney said:


> Is this a swap meet/show for antique/vintage bicycles? The word "cycling" and the image in the logo leads me to believe newer road bikes. The sport of modern cycling. Cycling is a very big sport down here in N.C. If it is a show/swap for vintage/antique then I would say yes I am in. Just road bikes of the newer types, I'm out.




I'm on  my way to Afghanistan so I'm out anyway but I agree with Ray which is why I never attended in the past. This seems road bike centric and driving three and a half hours one way and not seeing prewar balloon stuff just isn't in the cards for me. V/r Shawn


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Aug 9, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> I'm on  my way to Afghanistan so I'm out anyway but I agree with Ray which is why I never attended in the past. This seems road bike centric and driving three and a half hours one way and not seeing prewar balloon stuff just isn't in the cards for me. V/r Shawn




I believe WE would be a WELCOME Group of BALLOONER Bike enthusiasts here ... possibly in the past is was more Vintage ROAD Bikes themed ... but I met  the Promoter and chatted for a while in Concord NC, at the FEB '20 Show/Swap that the Hurricane Coasters had .... and he said he would LOVE to have more of us Vintage Balloon bike enthusiasts there ...
If we all supported the event WE would get our WISHES come true! .... JUST like the Hurricane Coasters welcomed the "Skinny Tire" crowd and WE ALL had a Great Time! Who knows .... we could actually CONVERT some skinny bike enthusiasts into Ballooners and have some Fresh NEW Blood come along with us for a SMOOTHER Ride!! 
And please correct me if I'm wrong .... BUT .... wasn't there a former NC Event up in ELON that had Vintage Balloon bikes which this Event somewhat "Spun-Off" from ??  
Bottom line is .... I think we could make this a BROADER Vintage Bike Event with OUR support and we'd all be Happy ... Cheers! CCR Dave 
@CyclingDavie .... feel free to chime in !


----------



## stoney (Aug 9, 2020)

Classic Cool Rides said:


> I believe WE would be a WELCOME Group of BALLOONER Bike enthusiasts here ... possibly in the past is was more Vintage ROAD Bikes themed ... but I met  the Promoter and chatted for a while in Concord NC, at the FEB '20 Show/Swap that the Hurricane Coasters had .... and he said he would LOVE to have more of us Vintage Balloon bike enthusiasts there ...
> If we all supported the event WE would get our WISHES come true! .... JUST like the Hurricane Coasters welcomed the "Skinny Tire" crowd and WE ALL had a Great Time! Who knows .... we could actually CONVERT some skinny bike enthusiasts into Ballooners and have some Fresh NEW Blood come along with us for a SMOOTHER Ride!!
> And please correct me if I'm wrong .... BUT .... wasn't there a former NC Event up in ELON that had Vintage Balloon bikes which this Event somewhat "Spun-Off" from ??
> Bottom line is .... I think we could make this a BROADER Vintage Bike Event with OUR support and we'd all be Happy ... Cheers! CCR Dave
> @CyclingDavie .... feel free to chime in !




Hi Dave, where in NC would plan on having the event.  Ray


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Aug 9, 2020)

stoney said:


> Hi Dave, where in NC would plan on having the event.  Ray



Hello Ray, ... I am not the one who is organizing this Event ... BUT ... according to the Link above in #1 Post ... Mocksville, NC is supposed to be the location .... North of Charlotte and South West of Winston-Salem. Along I-40
Thanks, Dave


----------



## stoney (Aug 10, 2020)

Classic Cool Rides said:


> Hello Ray, ... I am not the one who is organizing this Event ... BUT ... according to the Link above in #1 Post ... Mocksville, NC is supposed to be the location .... North of Charlotte and South West of Winston-Salem. Along I-40
> Thanks, Dave




Sorry for some reason I couldn't get the posting for the event to come up. It did now though. I would attend to see what it is about. I will place my vote.


----------



## JOEL (Aug 11, 2020)

I have wanted to go to one of these but there always seems to be a conflict. October is one of the busiest months for bike events. I have two on the calendar already.


----------



## carbon8 (Aug 17, 2020)

I had planned to attend on the 1st dates. I'm any and everything bikes but 90% of my bikes are knobby tire even though I've logged a ton of miles on road bikes for race fitness. I would be down for a show/swap and vintage bike ride of a few miles through town and the BBQ would be a bonus.


----------

